# Lord of the rings Big Brother



## tom_bombadil (May 28, 2002)

i have been thinking an d i thought i would be cool if we made up a big brother with charechters From middle earth


----------



## Beorn (May 28, 2002)

A _big brother_ is an all seeing system that spies on all the people and monitors and tracks all their movements...

As from 1984 by George Orwell, "Big Brother is watching you"


----------



## Gary Gamgee (May 28, 2002)

the fellowship on big brother hehehe...

Boromir and Gandalf would be up for eviction first, with everyone sure Boromir's had it, then surprise the public vote off Gandalf.

Boromir goes week two and every week until the 5th or 6th week Legolas and Gimli nominate each other, until they find they quite like one another and gang up on Aragorn.

In week 4 it is discovered Pippin is secretly using a palantir to influnence voting and is disqualified and thrown out.

subsequently a new housemate arrives to replace him in week 5...

Gollum is soon booted out to screams of 'my prrrecious'

it's the last week and three housemates left who are you going to vote for to win Big Brother 3rd age?

Aragorn
Frodo
Sam


----------



## elanor_sunstar (May 29, 2002)

i'd vote off Aragorn, he'd scare me, he's to good at everything, he'd find out everybodies secrets and stuff like that.
i'd probably want Frodo to win


----------



## tom_bombadil (May 29, 2002)

sam would probaly leave the house because of the lack of potatos


----------



## LadyGaladriel (May 29, 2002)

> As from 1984 by George Orwell, "Big Brother is watching you"




Have you read it? It was to me utterly enthralling. I loved that Caption . Orwell however wasn't far off on his predictions as we now have CCTV which watches our every move if you think about it


----------



## Legolam (May 30, 2002)

Does anyone other than the Europeans actually have Big Brother? Does everyone know what we're referring to here?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 30, 2002)

I'd vote off Sam. Because I don't like him.
He's annoying.

And Legolam, if you mean the TV show then no..it's on in the US too.

If you mean an actual Big Brother then I have no idea...


----------



## Beorn (May 30, 2002)

> *
> Have you read it? It was to me utterly enthralling. I loved that Caption . Orwell however wasn't far off on his predictions as we now have CCTV which watches our every move if you think about it *



Yes, he was far off: in 1984, Orwell depicts the Ministry of Truth (I think it was that) as an organization which kept track of *every* citizen's movements, where John Doe went on January 19th, 1982....get it? CCTV is only used for evidence and crime prevention....


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 30, 2002)

Ooh that.
Yeah.
We have those cameras too.


----------



## tookish-girl (Jun 1, 2002)

Isn't it weird `ow many tv shows use Orwell's 1984 for their titles, there's Big Brother and there's Room 101 too! Cool!

Think we're losing the Americans on this one, am sure they had a programme called "The Real world" or something along the same lines that was the same thing.

I think everyone would vote out Frodo for been miserable all the time, and Gimli would be out fisrt for argueing with Legolas. Pippin would win, he's like Craig from the first series. 
"Eerrrrrrrrr, Craig, like!"

And Boromir is Nasty Nick!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 1, 2002)

> CCTV is only used for evidence and crime prevention....




They still however watch our movements. You could say that bb watches for any crime prevention as such because they were watchig to see if anyone was doing "Thought" Crime


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 5, 2002)

I just thought i would mention that why not have people like Elrond and Galadriel, they would b like Elizabeth and Dean coz they would neva get voted off but they would b the old boring, sensible ones. Pippin and Merry would get the most laughs in the house obviously.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 5, 2002)

We DO have Big Brother in America.

And yeah...I'd vote off Boromir.
He's a meanie.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 6, 2002)

> I just thought i would mention that why not have people like Elrond and Galadriel, they would b like Elizabeth and Dean coz they would neva get voted off but they would b the old boring, sensible ones. Pippin and Merry would get the most laughs in the house obviously.




Elrond and Galadriel boring ? hah! never. Wise maybe but boring no. Agree with Merry and Pippin though.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 6, 2002)

Well maybe boring wasn't the right choice of word for Elrond and Galadriel (didn't mean 2 offend u or ne thang!) but hey, glad u agree with Merry & Pippin!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 6, 2002)

I think they'd be boring...they're too damn wise to be interesting.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 8, 2002)

No ! imagine the convsations!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 10, 2002)

Between Elrond and Galadriel?

They're very wise but honestly, when they wax philosophical they tend to be boring.

Silly gits like Merry and Pippin are much more entertaining than listening to two old farts talk about how powerful they are and the dangers of not acting with honor and such nonsense.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 12, 2002)

> They're very wise but honestly, when they wax philosophical they tend to be boring.




Fool! Lol. I would love to have a 5 min conversation with them. The way they would speak would be so intresting!


----------



## Legolas_elf (Jun 12, 2002)

There is an American Big Brother ut the house mates ended up trying to stab each other to death.
This years big brother is boring, I think they should put in a few killer spiders to make it more interesting.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wonko The Sane _
> *Between Elrond and Galadriel?
> 
> They're very wise but honestly, when they wax philosophical they tend to be boring.
> ...



Yay! Someone who agrees! Just think of the kinda things that Merry and Pippin would do! They would escape but then climb back in, they would nick all the rations and just think what would hapen if they were both up for eviction! Who would go? ( I think it would be Merry)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

But I heart Merry!
Anyway, Pippin's more overtly annoying...he'd probably get the boot first.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 14, 2002)

I do not think so! Pippin is so much funnier than Merry, and he's well sweet as well, like Brian from BBII over here in UK! I'm starting the vote to keep Pippin in campaign!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 14, 2002)

Nope! I refuse to belive that the wisest people ever are boring! We always condemn what we do not understand


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

I think they're boring...
Wise...yes. Helpful...yes. Useful...yes.

Boring....HELL yes.


----------



## tookish-girl (Jun 15, 2002)

Can't help thinking that Pippin would stay in for a while because he's the joker. Elrond would just get bored, sit by himself in the garden and probably climb over the wall like Sandy did this week!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Jun 15, 2002)

I think Elrond would be the voice of Big Brother...

'Your task this week housemates, is to destroy the one ring in five minutes without using Gimli's axe, as it'll only give Frodo a headache. If you do not suceed in this you'll lose £10 worth of shopping'

Galadreil would be Devina.


----------



## tom_bombadil (Jun 19, 2002)

PIPPIN WOULD BE LIKE JADE DOESNT KNOW MUCH AND IS A BIT THICK


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 19, 2002)

Yeah, but he wouldn't be quite as annoying, and he wouldn't start massive rows over the most petty things (such as warts) like Jade does. I think he would be more like...I don't actually think he's like any of this years housemates, but then again, I don't really like BB3 anyway, I find it really boring!


----------



## tom_bombadil (Jun 19, 2002)

I think the big brother main presenter like davina would be tom bombadil and big brothers little brother would be run by frodo


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 21, 2002)

Hmmm...no, I'm sticking with the fab idea of Elrond as the voice and Galadriel as Davina. And also I am still annoyed with you for making _any_ comparisons between Pippin and Jade. How could you!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 24, 2002)

*is completely lost*

Our BB isn't on anymore...


----------

